# Your top picks...



## Elivo (Sep 28, 2018)

When going for pure size, what’s your go to movements for chest, back and shoulders?

legs are pretty much a no brainer.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 28, 2018)

Chest: slight incline DB press
Back: deads
Shoulders: OHP, maybe some lateral raises


----------



## Merlin (Sep 28, 2018)

Chest= incline
Back= pull ups multiple grips w/ weight
shoulders= military/DB press


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 28, 2018)

Flat bench 

overhead press

T bar row


----------



## Elivo (Sep 28, 2018)

Dumbells or barbell for benching? Ive used both and i feel like my chest gets more attention with the db than it does with the bb.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 28, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Dumbells or barbell for benching? Ive used both and i feel like my chest gets more attention with the db than it does with the bb.



i do both, i think they hit things slightly different and you want that variation.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 28, 2018)

Heavy fly’s for chest. I like boobies so I don’t care about anything else


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 28, 2018)

Heavy fly’s for chest. I like boobies so I don’t care about anything else


----------



## Viduus (Sep 28, 2018)

I’m the last one that should be talking about size but my delts have been treating me well. I had a day I was feeling it so I just double the weight I was using for lateral raises. Kept good form and just made up my mind to lift them.

Using rest pause or cluster sets lets you move weight you normally wouldn’t be able to lift. I’m learning that’s what matters most.


----------



## Merlin (Sep 28, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Heavy fly’s for chest. I like boobies so I don’t care about anything else



Heavy flys? I feel like a fly is more of a stretch. Heavier you go more likely you are to pull something. I would never do heavy flys imo


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 28, 2018)

Gear Grinder said:


> Heavy flys? I feel like a fly is more of a stretch. Heavier you go more likely you are to pull something. I would never do heavy flys imo



Shit man, put some hundos in your hands and go slow, your chest will be bigger than dolly partons


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 28, 2018)

Incline dB press
seated dB ohp
bb rows


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 29, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> Incline dB press
> seated dB ohp
> bb rows



this
10charzar


----------



## Jin (Sep 29, 2018)

Pec dec
face pulls 
front raises

silly answers for a silly question.


----------



## Elivo (Sep 29, 2018)

Now, why is that a silly question? Obviously people are diff so results will be diff, but I don’t think it’s silly to see what people find works best for them and compare. 

Now if I had asked what works better for your chest, bench or sit ups...THATS a silly question lol


----------



## Grizzly911 (Sep 30, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I’m the last one that should be talking about size but my delts have been treating me well. I had a day I was feeling it so I just double the weight I was using for lateral raises. Kept good form and just made up my mind to lift them.
> 
> Using rest pause or cluster sets lets you move weight you normally wouldn’t be able to lift. I’m learning that’s what matters most.



I've heard of cluster sets from time to time but I'm not exactly sure what they are. Is that more than two sets or something?


----------



## Viduus (Sep 30, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> I've heard of cluster sets from time to time but I'm not exactly sure what they are. Is that more than two sets or something?



think 2-4 reps - 10 second pause - 2-4 reps.

It’s way to increase the volume you can do with a weight that’s high for you. I.e higher intensity training. 

“Muscle Rounds” are a variation of this used in Dr. Scott Stevens Fortitude training.

Rest Pause is a main part of DC training.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Oct 5, 2018)

Viduus said:


> think 2-4 reps - 10 second pause - 2-4 reps.
> 
> It’s way to increase the volume you can do with a weight that’s high for you. I.e higher intensity training.
> 
> ...



Okay I see, thanks for the help.


----------



## Rhino99 (Oct 5, 2018)

Viduus said:


> think 2-4 reps - 10 second pause - 2-4 reps.
> 
> It’s way to increase the volume you can do with a weight that’s high for you. I.e higher intensity training.
> 
> ...



Never heard of this but it sounds interesting.
I also did something similar yesterday but it was 4-6reps.


----------

